# Pricing Direct To Garment



## Gologo1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am new to the forum and direct to garment printing. Can anyone help me on how to price customers for the printing with a DTG? 

Thank you.


----------



## brendap (Sep 21, 2009)

Typically, in my area of Chicago:

1 side full front $18

2 sided full front and back $23 - $25

This is for one specialty shirt. If they want to buy more than like 6 shirts you can come down a few bucks per shirt. It is not an exact science.

You can also anonymously call some of other shops and just ask as if you were a customer. (use caller id block  )

Good luck.


----------



## fleet (Jul 6, 2009)

brendap said:


> Typically, in my area of Chicago:
> 
> 1 side full front $18
> 
> ...


 
brendap, could you clarify - does your price include a shirt or in addition to the shirt?


----------



## brendap (Sep 21, 2009)

This included the shirt

Ex:

shirt at wholesale price = $3.00 (depending on color, maker, etc.)
DTG ink price to print large front = $2.00 (for full color picture)

Total cost to you $5.00
charge $18 retail
$13 profit

2 sided: $3.00 shirt
$4.00 ink
$7 your cost
charge $23
$16 profit.
Some people may charge a little more but I want repeat business. If I stay reasonable people will come back and they will also refer you.

I hope that helps.

Brenda


----------



## fleet (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks; your pricing lines up with mine. I just wanted to make sure that we were talking apples to apples.


----------



## brendap (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad to know we can help each other!!


----------



## Gologo1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pricing information. That is what we were going to price our shirts at and I didn't want to price to high.


----------

